# [SOFT] MPlayer vs Xine Arena

## Ciccio Bueo

cosa mi consigliate? (spassionatamente?)

e poi... gxine o gmplayer? o non cambia nulla?

ps. uso gnome... e ho provato totem, ma i divx si vedono da schifo rispetto a xine.Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Wed Mar 23, 2005 9:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mrfree

Usando gnome ti conviene IMHO utilizzare totem, se gstreamer non ti soddisfa puoi sempre compilarlo con xine come backend

Edit: Ci sono centinaia di post al riguardo sul forum  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Ci sono centinaia di post al riguardo sul forum 

 

ho ripostato l'argomento per sapere se ci fossero novità.....   sto provando ad usare gxine... mi sembra buono.. ma non saprei... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaosone

xine ha un interfaccia ottima per navigare nei menu dei dvd, in cambio mplayer mi pare piu' performante

----------

## otaku

MPlayer o morte  :Razz:  almeno da come la vedo io... è stracomodo, e una volta settato a dovere fa veramente tutto

non so xine... ma l'opzione panscan di mplayer è impareggiabile, soprattutto se accoppiata alla possibilità di comandarlo da un joypad comodamente stravaccati sul letto... a buoni intenditor.... heheheh  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho cambiato il titolo del post perche' useremo questo per dire la nostra su questi due fantastici player per linux. Io personalmente preferisco mplayer perche' hai tempi era il migliore ma ora questo non vale piu' pero' mi ci sono affezionato

----------

## jikko

per contro xine ha una possibilita' in più, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto mplayer, la navigazione dei dvd e la possibilità di vedere il menù interattivo di questi, cosa che con mplayer mi ha sempre dato non pochi problemi.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok per il titolo! mi sembra ottimo!!!

allora...  io vedo, o per lo meno mi sembra, di vedere una migliore qualità video con xine....  qualsiasi sia il formato del file, dagli mpeg, ei divx, a dvd,  penso che la cosa dipenda dal post processing, che in xine è meglio integrato....

però... mplayer... può fare tante altre cose, se non mi sbaglio, tra cui  fare la codifica dei dvd.... 

gstreamer, è ancora immaturo a mio parere,  la qualità video del Totem è veramente bassissima,  però è ben integrato in gnome... ora sto provando gxine, e vi posto un confronto diretto:

mplayer:  http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/ienemplayer.jpg

xine:  http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/uploader/files/ienexine.jpg

a parte il fatto che è un divx, (per i dvd provo dopo), a me sembra di notare una maggiore naturalezza nelle immagini di xine,  sullo sfondo, il muro di mpalyer tende al verde...

----------

## koma

a me sembra xine che tende al rosso imho

ma il daltonismo fa brutti scherzi  :Wink:  non fidatevi

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tende al rosso? chiaramente xine ha un colore + caldo, però il bianco, assomiglia al bianco, oltre al muro, anche la porta sulla sinistra e le gambe della sedia seminascosta sono bianche, mentre con xine tende un pò tutto sul verde... ora provo con una scena con più sangue... così si vede meglio... 

queste discussioni sono la mia passione segreta...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## iDreamer

io all'inizio ero un patito per xine.. ma poi mplayer mi ha rapito..

1)si interfaccia con firefox come pluging per gli stream

2)e più veloce

3)implementato con xmms(lo fa in automatico) si può usare una telecomando con una porta infrarossi.. o se vi va di smanettare di più potete usare lirc dove il supporto per mplayer è migliore

contro.. be va più spesso in crash, ma sempre pochissimo, e avvolte non legge file che xine legge tranquilamente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> contro.. be va più spesso in crash, ma sempre pochissimo, e avvolte non legge file che xine legge tranquilamente...

 

Mai trovato un file che non legga e mai avuto un crash se non quando ho avuto problemi con l'audio

----------

## Josuke

uso mplayer con lirc e il telecomando..semplicemente perchè ho trovato subito come configurare il file .lircrc per mplayer..e per serie in sucessione di film...perchè la playlist mi va meglio con mplayer (non ho indagato più di tanto sul perchè)

uso invece totem o xine (tanto uso totem con le lib di xine) per i dvd...non c'è nulla da fare...xine ha i menu..mplayer no...ergo in questo caso è sicuramente mgliore

la comodità di linux..è che senza troppo sbattimento si possono mettere tutti e due e usare per esigenze diverse al momento giusto..quindi se dovessi votare..direi che la cosa migliore è metterli entrambi visto che uno sopperisce alle carenze dell'altro

----------

## X-Drum

buh mplayer per certi aspetti m idelude parecchio: audio, 

sincronia dell'audio (spesso devi fare tu fine tuning), problemi con

l' handling di alcuni formati....

pero come plugin per firefox va molto bene al momento.

ma alla fine uso sempre xine per tutto il resto anche se la sua gui

brrr mi sa che emergo totem...prima o poi

EDIT:dato ke uso kde ho installato kaffeine! molto carina come gui

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io fino ad ora ho sempre usato xine, e non ho mai avuto un problema.... ho pravo gxine, e non mi piace altrettanto...  mplayer per me è una novità, però, ritengo più precisa e più dettagliata l'immagine di xine,   peccato che abbia un menù con una grafica terrificante....  inoltre abilitando il post processing, xine una meno risorse di sistema di mplayer a parità d'uso di questa funzione. o almeno così mi è sembrato....

----------

## lotti

mplayer

1) leggerissima la versione senza gui

2) i divx si vedono benissimo e fluidi

----------

## gutter

Un voto per mplayer  :Smile: 

----------

## grentis

Voto anche io per mplayer... :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

votate mplayer perchè?

si vede meglio o no? i filtri di postprocessing si differenziano tra i due player?

colori? dettagli dell'immagine? il bianco "trema"? qualcuno li ha provati collegandoli ad un proiettore?  o ad un lcd >42"?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

io su windows usavo TheaterTek, e devo dire che per un uso home theater è veramente "superiore".... però  anche uno xine ben settato mi dà soddisfazione

----------

## xchris

mplayer forever.

perche'?

mai nessun problema

adoro il sistema no-gui

legge tutto

puoi skippare in avanti e indietro l'audio in modo semplice

adoro poter andare avanti/indietro con i tasti cursore

buon supporto dvb - osd

ecc

ecc

xine?

e' molto che non lo uso.

Ai tempi non mi convinceva proprio.

Non esprimo altri giudizi perche' l'ho provato veramente troppo tempo fa.

Non ho motivi per riprovarlo perche' mplayer e' una bomba a mio avviso!

----------

## otaku

a sto punto mettiamo un sondaggio

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si, ma sencondo me non è molto costruttivo dire: io preferisco questo / io preferisco quello senza apportare  contributi in termini di discussioni.... voi avete provato a guardare lo stsso film con i due player vicini sulla stessa finestra? provate a soffermarvi su un fotogramma particolare, controllate le differenze nel dettaglio..... oppure provare filtri diversi, bilanciare il colore...

per es, con le immagini che ho postato, si vedeva un mplayer con dei colori peggiori, il muro era verde, con un minor senso di profondità della scena, mi è stato detto che dipendeva dalla temperatura del colore, quindi avrei dovuto avere delle scene (quelle belle insanguinate tipiche di Quentin) con il rosso che storpiava l'immagine, invece, confrontando due fotogrammi "insanguinati" con i due player, il rosso ha la medesima tonalità....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dappiu

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> dato ke uso kde ho installato kaffeine! molto carina come gui

 

Anche io uso kaffeine 0.5.

Non male davvero, è molto più facile da configurare di xine, l'interfaccia è molto ordinata.

Si interfaccia bene con kde ma ancora è un progetto giovane.

Per i kdeisti consiglio di dargli un'occhiata  :Wink: 

Un voto per xine!

----------

## Thrain

Xine perché:

1- Più semplice da usare

2- Supporto molto migliore a dvb <-- Sottolineo questo, non ho mai avuto un problema, con mplayer invece...

3- Kaffeine è simpatico... purché non diventi troppo complicato

4- Nessun problema con tuning audio/video etc

5- Supporto ai MENU dei dvd

MPlayer lo usavo prima, ed era decisamente all'altezza imho, ma quello che davvero mi ha fatto cambiare è stato il supporto ai dvb, e ai menu dei dvd.

Ciao

----------

## AlbertoSSj

mplayer

Anche se xine lo ho provato molto poco nel senso che

Aperto il menu di configurazione, mi son rimbambito di settaggi inutili quindi ho provato a vedere un video, è partito ( benissimo ), ho mandato il fullscreen ed è crashato.....

Ho lanciato mplayer e mi son visto il video

----------

## aokmanga

io uso xmms con  i plugin mplayer  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MPlayer lo usavo prima, ed era decisamente all'altezza imho, ma quello che davvero mi ha fatto cambiare è stato il supporto ai dvb, e ai menu dei dvd.
> 
> Ciao

 

qual'e' il problema con i dvb?

io ho un OSD con tutti i canali e li seleziono senza problemi.

e xine cosa offre a livello dvb?

ciao ciao

----------

## Peach

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> xine ha un interfaccia ottima per navigare nei menu dei dvd, in cambio mplayer mi pare piu' performante

 

quoto in toto

avevo smesso di usare mplayer proprio per il nav dei dvd..  ho anche provato totem, ma BUUUUU!!! pollice verso!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

xine sta perdendo.... noooooooooooooo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xchris

ma xine si puo' usare in console senza X?

e' una curiosita'...nessun tipo di battuta.

ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma xine si puo' usare in console senza X?

 

mai provato....  :Rolling Eyes: 

sul loro sito c'è scritto che con la console puoi fare questo:

 *Quote:*   

> xine comes with an aalib video output plugin so you can watch movies in your xterm, on the console or on your old vt100

 

ovvero vedere i film in maniera "alternativa".... quindi presumo che sia anche possibile comandare tutto da shell.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

leggendo qui, direi di si...

http://xinehq.de/index.php/readme

ovvero lo lanci da shell senza interfaccia grafica e poi lo comando con i tast (o telecomando)

----------

